# Cutty Sark



## DURANGO

I am at the moment in the final stages of building the Cutty Sark in a bottle , I thought I had a copy of her house flag but I seem to have mislaid it amongst all my paper work on ships could anyone please help me out many thanks Dave .


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Cutty Sark House Flag*

Hi Durango,

Attached is the House Flag and Red Duster that are in my Billings kit of Cutty Sark. I've only had the kit for 30 years and am seriously thinking about putting it together one of these decades.

I'm assuming that Billings do their research reasonably well and the flag is accurate.

Good luck with the model.

John T.


----------



## DURANGO

trotterdotpom said:


> Hi Durango,
> 
> Attached is the House Flag and Red Duster that are in my Billings kit of Cutty Sark. I've only had the kit for 30 years and am seriously thinking about putting it together one of these decades.
> 
> I'm assuming that Billings do their research reasonably well and the flag is accurate.
> 
> Good luck with the model.
> 
> John T.


Thanks for that John I have to say thats hard to beat as to speedy replies , why not break the Billings kit out and put the old girl to sea thanks again Dave .


----------



## Mike Kemble

On this very topic, what is the latest news on this fine ship, last I heard she was rotting due to lack of funds?


----------



## trotterdotpom

No worries Dave - the wife is putting the wardrobe back together even as I write, but that's her job.

Maybe I will give it a go.

John T.


----------



## DURANGO

trotterdotpom said:


> No worries Dave - the wife is putting the wardrobe back together even as I write, but that's her job.
> 
> Maybe I will give it a go.
> 
> John T.


 Is that a definate maybe John or a maybe maybe best wishes Dave .


----------



## DURANGO

Mike Kemble said:


> On this very topic, what is the latest news on this fine ship, last I heard she was rotting due to lack of funds?


As far as I know Mike she is being overhauled the way things are going we just might need her .


----------



## Tony Crompton

trotterdotpom said:


> Hi Durango,
> 
> Attached is the House Flag and Red Duster that are in my Billings kit of Cutty Sark. I've only had the kit for 30 years and am seriously thinking about putting it together one of these decades.
> 
> I'm assuming that Billings do their research reasonably well and the flag is accurate.
> 
> Good luck with the model.
> 
> John T.


I have been working my Billings kit on and off for the last few years. I have finished the hull and stepped the masts so am about to start on the rigging. Seems very comlicated and daunting and the instructions are not too helpful. 

Salaams, Tony


----------



## trotterdotpom

Yes, Tony, I had a look at the instructions and found them a bit daunting - if you constructed the kit in the order they tell you, I don't think it could be done. I found a website by a seasoned modeler who had come across a falling to bits Billings model. He was repairing it with the intent of motorizing it and putting it in the water (hopefully not at Cape Horn). He was quite critical of the quality and accuracy of the kit, but he did say the newer kit was better.

Now that I've had a reminder, maybe I will give it a go - see if I can get it done before the real one (which I believe is lying in pieces in a yard somewhere in Greenwich) is back in one piece.

John T.


----------



## Tony Crompton

I have followed that web site frequently and it is obviously very good for what he is trying to achieve but he starts with a completed model which is what we are trying to get!!

The Hull instructions do work but a lot of patience is required, followed by a lot of sanding and filling. I think I must have put about 10 coats of black spray paint on the finished hull followed by spray sealer. I followed the suggestion to use copper "Slug" preventers from the Garden Centre and that worked well on the copper bottom but nearly went round the bend *****ing out thousands of rivet holes!!

Good luck, Tony


----------



## trotterdotpom

That looks pretty good, Tony - I'm inspired!

John T.


----------



## GWB

Nice work Tony looks great.


----------



## Mike Kemble

DURANGO said:


> As far as I know Mike she is being overhauled the way things are going we just might need her .


Thanks. Not sure missile launchers would fit on her decks. And the way we are being taxed, I am not sure wind power would be cheaper anyway!!!


----------



## DURANGO

Mike Kemble said:


> Thanks. Not sure missile launchers would fit on her decks. And the way we are being taxed, I am not sure wind power would be cheaper anyway!!!


 who needs wind power when we can break out the oars


----------



## Mike Kemble

with the labour MPs rowing - er on second thought no, they would surely get us lost (again).


----------



## Seawitch Artist

Sorry I've taken my time to find this. I don't think the Billings example is offering a very good replica myself. I happen to own a Willis flag myself, it was made by Harrison's who make the Cutty Sark's flags today.
I had asked on board where I could get one and the example I got was the same as the one flown on the ship. The white diamond in the centre extends to just short all four edges, like you will see on the front of my 'China Tea Chests' here..http://www.seawitchartist.com/chinateachests.htm
The Cutty Sark tea chest was made out of chests donated to me by the Ship.
Also, if it's of any interest, heres the ships ID flags...
CUTTY SARK ID (Thumb)
Will you show us the finished product?


----------



## Tony Crompton

*Progress report*

Have now finished the standing rigging. The yards and running rigging will have to wait until the autumn. The sails I think will be a step too far!!!

Tony


----------



## DURANGO

Tony Crompton said:


> Have now finished the standing rigging. The yards and running rigging will have to wait until the autumn. The sails I think will be a step too far!!!
> 
> Tony


 It,s a liberty I know Tony but would you happen to have a fuller photo of her showing the bowsprit as well as I have just obtained a 4 1/2 litre Teachers whiskey bottle off ebay and I will be building her in there but the larger the bottle the more detail required best regards Dave [ the liberty taker ]


----------



## Tony Crompton

DURANGO said:


> It,s a liberty I know Tony but would you happen to have a fuller photo of her showing the bowsprit as well as I have just obtained a 4 1/2 litre Teachers whiskey bottle off ebay and I will be building her in there but the larger the bottle the more detail required best regards Dave [ the liberty taker ]


Pic of thr bow as I have made it. Note the anchor is not there so it is not complete. If you need more details send me a PM.

Salaams, Tony


----------



## DURANGO

Tony Crompton said:


> Pic of thr bow as I have made it. Note the anchor is not there so it is not complete. If you need more details send me a PM.
> 
> Salaams, Tony


 Many thanks for that Tony I note from your profile that you went to the Worcester , I was a boy there I spent 5 miserable months in the galley in 1957[ most of that time was spent in the sink ] best regards and thanks again Dave .


----------

